# Missed it by that much!



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2019)

Ouch!


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2019)

Link?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2019)

catfish said:


> Link?


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2019)

I heard it was gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 13, 2019)

catfish said:


> Link?



Facebook marketplace


----------



## COB (Jul 13, 2019)

What was the price?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2019)

COB said:


> What was the price?



You don't wanna know....


----------



## COB (Jul 13, 2019)

Go ahead, I like to lament over things I miss.


----------



## slick (Jul 13, 2019)

Eh...looks like a middleweight to me. Lol


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 13, 2019)

You'll find another girlfriend.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1029737



@CWCMAN


----------



## kreika (Jul 13, 2019)

Nice frame. Coulda woulda, dang...


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't do the social media thing, so I missed this.

What did it end up selling for ? the only thing Supreme on this bike is the frame and maybe the truss rods.

It looks like it has a head badge so 1938 or tank less 37.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> I don't do the social media thing, so I missed this.
> 
> What did it end up selling for ? the only thing Supreme on this bike is the frame and maybe the truss rods.
> 
> It looks like it has a head badge so 1938 or tank less 37.



Yup. Serial dates it as a '38.


----------



## oskisan (Jul 14, 2019)

Gone, like a cheap toupee


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2019)

Rumor has it, that it sold for around $1,000
I know, that sounds like a lot for a frame, but that actually wasn’t that bad.
The last frameset went for something like 3K.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 15, 2019)

Someone bought it on the cheap.


----------



## slick (Jul 17, 2019)

It's in good hands of a friend and already being corrected parts wise. One piece at a time.


----------



## elwood (Oct 6, 2019)

Found this skip tooth wheel... Was pretty sure it was what I need for my Huffman 1940 but I asked to be 100%... When I found out yes I needed it.. gone...

Also check out this bike.. What is (was) it?... Was $125.. again gone... Sucks not knowing what is a deal or what is the correct part.. learning
the hard way...

Anyone here get either of these?...


----------

